# teichfische / ab wann nicht mehr füttern?



## Corny80 (14. Nov. 2011)

hallo!
ab welcher temperatur sollte ich meine teichfische (goldorfen, goldschleien, goldfische, kleine __ graskarpfen) nicht mehr füttern? ich hatte jetzt gedacht, sobald es nur noch höchstens 9 grad tagsüber sind. momentan ist es ja noch knapp darüber.
bei mir fressen eigentlich sowieso fast nur die goldorfen das flockenfutter bzw. den krill.
na ja, wie macht ihr das im winter?
gruß,
corny


----------



## canis (14. Nov. 2011)

*AW: teichfische / ab wann nicht mehr füttern?*

Guten Abend

Die Temperaturen oberwasser sind völlig irrelevant, für die Fische sind nur die Wassertemperaturen wichtig. Wobei sich aber auch hier die Geister scheiden, wie dass im Winter gefüttert werden sollte. Manche füttern gar nicht mehr, andere weiterhin. 

Fakt ist: Die gängigen Teichfische fressen auch im Winter und brauchen daher Futter. Ob gefüttert werden muss, hängt aber vom Teich ab. In grossen, naturnahen Teichen mit tiefem Fischbesatz ist eine Fütterung im Winter sicher nicht nötig (oft auch nicht im Sommer). In einem kleinen, sterilen Becken dagegen schon. 

Mein Tipp: Füttere jeweils nur wenig und nur so viel, wie die Fische in wenigen Minuten fressen können. Ist alles schnell weg, kannst du immer nochmals Futter zugeben. Haben die Fische im Winter schneller genug, das Futter entsprechend reduzieren.


----------



## Corny80 (14. Nov. 2011)

*AW: teichfische / ab wann nicht mehr füttern?*

ich dachte, die fische halten im winter eine winterstarre.
wenn der teich zufriert, ist ja nur ein kleiner bereich (durch den eisfreihalter) eisfrei. da hatte ich jetzt gedacht,dass ich nicht mehr füttern soll.


----------



## RKurzhals (14. Nov. 2011)

*AW: teichfische / ab wann nicht mehr füttern?*

HAllo Corny,
ich habe schon seit Wochen nicht mehr gefüttert. Den Fischen merkt man an, wenn sie "lethargisch" werden, und sie ihre Ruhe haben wollen.
Im Sommer sind sie immer recht schnell nach oben gekommen, und sind um die "Futterstelle" gekreist. Meine Wassertemperatur geht jetzt in Richtung 4°C und darunter. Bereits so unterhalb 10°C war nicht mehr viel los mit "Hunger".


----------



## Moonlight (15. Nov. 2011)

*AW: teichfische / ab wann nicht mehr füttern?*

Fische halten keine Winterstarre, sie fahren nur ihren Stoffwechsel herunter. Das aber auch nur dann, wenn die Umgebung (sprich das Wasser) eine bestimmte Temperatur erreicht hat. 
Würden sie im Winter genauso schwimmen wie im Sommer, würden ihre Energiereserven sehr schnell, mangels Futter und durch stabilisieren der Körpertemperatur, aufgebraucht sein und sie würden am EnergieMangelSyndrom sterben. 
Nur deshalb fahren sie ihren Stoffwechsel runter ... zumindest wüßte ich keinen weiteren Grund.

Meine reduzieren ihren Stoffwechsel nur etwas ... da ich kein Eis auf dem Teich habe und sie den ganzen Winter über füttere. Bei mir ist immer Action im Wasser angesagt.

Ab wann nicht mehr gefüttert wird, muß jeder für sich entscheiden. Ich würde das von den Fischen abhängig machen. So lange die noch fressen, sollte es auch etwas geben. Die Hungerzeit ist so schon lange genug, die sollte man nicht noch künstlich verlängern.

Mandy


----------



## Sveni (15. Nov. 2011)

*AW: teichfische / ab wann nicht mehr füttern?*

Hallo Corny,

wie du sicher aus den unterschiedlichen Antworten erkennen kannst, ist die Frage ´´füttern im Winter´´ weniger eine Glaubensfrage!
Hier ist einfach probiern und testen angesagt.
Nehmen die Fische Futter auf, dann in geringen Maßen füttern. Nehmen sie nix auf, dann halt nicht füttern.
Ich habe hier gelesen, das man zur kalten Jahreszeit eher auf Fetthaltiges Sinkfutter umsteigt. Kenne mich aber persönlich nicht damit aus!

Grüße
Sveni


----------



## Moonlight (15. Nov. 2011)

*AW: teichfische / ab wann nicht mehr füttern?*

Stimmt sveni, im winter sollte das futter proteinarmer,dafür fettreicher sein. wegen der speckröllchen für schlechte zeiten    mandy


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (15. Nov. 2011)

*AW: teichfische / ab wann nicht mehr füttern?*

Hi Corny80,

ob Fische im Winter ruhen hängt  auch ganz vom Umfeld (ihrem natürlichen Lebensraum) ab. So sind gerade die ursprünglichen Fließwsserbewohner (z.B __ Elritze, __ Gründling, __ Goldorfe, __ Döbel, __ Hasel, __ Barbe, __ Nase, __ Groppe, __ Schneider, ect.) selbst im Winter meißt noch deutlich aktiver als Tümpel-/Seebewohner. In freier Natur müssen sie ja z.B bei Winter-Hochwasser jederzeit auf ruhige Standorte ausweichen können. Solche Fische brauchen daher auch Energie (und fressen daher immer noch was). Auch viele __ Raubfische (__ Hecht, __ Barsche, __ Zander) und Salmonidenverwandte (Forellen, Saiblinge) sind dann besonders munter. Die Räuber müssen nach ihrer Beute suchen, und die meißten Salmoniden und Quappen haben dann ihre Laichzeit. Auch __ Störe sind auch bei jeder Temperatur im Teich aktiv und brauchen unbedingt noch etwas Futter

Eine Art "richtiger Winterschlaf" machen hier nur ganz, ganz wenige z. B __ Aal, __ Wels, und Katzenwelse
. 
der __ weißer Amur (Grasfisch) stellt zwar seine Unterwasserrasenmähertätigkeit den  Winter über ein, aber net das fressen. Er genehmigt sich dann lieber ab und zu was Lebendfutter

Wie David schon schrieb, je größer der Teich (und kleiner der Besatz) umso besser kommen sie auch allein über die Runden. Wer will kann seinen Fischen jedoch auch ab und zu mit div. Frostfutter zur Seite stehen. Mülas, Kleinkrebse, Tubifex, ect. entsprechen dann auch eher dem Geschmack der Fische , zumal Pflanzenkost (Getreideprodukte im Trockenfutter) im Winter für viele Fische schwerer verdaulich wird (nicht umsonst stellen Rotfedern oder __ Grasfische dann ihre Futtergrundlage um)

MfG Frank


----------



## Corny80 (15. Nov. 2011)

*AW: teichfische / ab wann nicht mehr füttern?*

wie sollte ich vorgehen, wenn der teich zufriert? werde mir nen eisfreihalter inkl. belüfter besorgen.
sollte ich dann ca. 1-2 mal pro woche ein fettreiches sinkfutter reintun?
die fische halten sich doch an der tiefsten stelle auf, weil es dort am "wärmsten" (am wenigsten kalt besser gesagt) ist, 4 grad glaube ich,wegen der dichte.


----------



## cpt.nemo (15. Nov. 2011)

*AW: teichfische / ab wann nicht mehr füttern?*

Ich glaube nicht, daß du bei einer Teichtiefe vo 1,20 die 4 Grad Temperatur halten kannst. Meiner hat auch diese Tiefe und ich hatte vorletztes Jahr im ganzen Teich nur noch höchstens 1 Grad.


----------



## Corny80 (16. Nov. 2011)

*AW: teichfische / ab wann nicht mehr füttern?*



cpt.nemo schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht, daß du bei einer Teichtiefe vo 1,20 die 4 Grad Temperatur halten kannst. Meiner hat auch diese Tiefe und ich hatte vorletztes Jahr im ganzen Teich nur noch höchstens 1 Grad.


tja...un nu?
alle fische reinholen,oder was?:shock
gehen die alle drauf bei ca. 1 grad?


----------



## Sveni (16. Nov. 2011)

*AW: teichfische / ab wann nicht mehr füttern?*

Hallo Corny,

mach dir mal nicht zu viel Sorgen!
Wenn du es schaffst einen Bereich der Oberfläche Eisfrei zu halten,dann passiert nix.

Laß die Fische einfach in Ruhe und schau ab und an, wie es ihnen geht.
Bis auf 1,20m friert es nicht duch. Wichtig ist das Loch in der Eisdecke zum Gausaustausch der nach wie vor laufenden Fäulnissprozesse.Das Loch nicht, wenn es schon zu spät ist, mit der Axt einschlagen!!!!

Grüße
Sveni


----------



## mg1990 (16. Nov. 2011)

*AW: teichfische / ab wann nicht mehr füttern?*

Naja ich komme aus der selben Gegend wie Corny und habe auch nur 1,2m Wassertiefe und es sind dennoch keine Fische gestorben, auch nicht im harten Winter vor 2 Jahren.


----------



## buddler (16. Nov. 2011)

*AW: teichfische / ab wann nicht mehr füttern?*

moin!
die gemessenen 1°C sind aber nicht überall im teich vorhanden.je tiefer gemessen wird,um so höher die temperatur.unten werden es mit sicherheit noch 4°C sein.das ermöglicht es den tieren im teich zu überleben.
luftausströmer in 30 cm tiefe reinhängen,leicht blubbern lassen und den tieren ruhe gönnen.
gruß jörg


----------



## Corny80 (16. Nov. 2011)

*AW: teichfische / ab wann nicht mehr füttern?*

alles klar, das beruhigt mich jetzt ein bisschen.
wird schon klappen.


----------



## cpt.nemo (16. Nov. 2011)

*AW: teichfische / ab wann nicht mehr füttern?*

Meine gemessenen 1 Grad waren überall im Teich. Deshalb hat mein großer Koi das auch nur mit Mühe überlebt. Seitdem heize ich auf 5-6 Grad und hab keine Probleme mehr.


----------



## Doc (17. Nov. 2011)

*AW: teichfische / ab wann nicht mehr füttern?*

Man kanns auch übertreiben ... :beten 

Pumpe hochsetzen, Filter aus, kleine Verlängerung an den Ausgang (ca. 40 cm Tiefe je nach Leistung) und schön blubbern lassen ... so hats mit einer gaaaaaanz kleinen Pumpe (inkl. Filter) 20 Jahre funktioniert.


----------



## buddler (17. Nov. 2011)

*AW: teichfische / ab wann nicht mehr füttern?*

1°C im ganzen teich.wie bekommt man das denn hin?
da kann eigendlich nur zu viel strömung im teich gewesen sein,die die wärmeren schichten dann verwirbelt hat.normalerweise wirds nach unten hin wärmer.


----------



## Moonlight (17. Nov. 2011)

*AW: teichfische / ab wann nicht mehr füttern?*



buddler schrieb:


> 1°C im ganzen teich.wie bekommt man das denn hin?
> da kann eigendlich nur zu viel strömung im teich gewesen sein,die die wärmeren schichten dann verwirbelt hat.normalerweise wirds nach unten hin wärmer.



Wie kommen manche Teichbesitzer nur auf die Idee, dass es Temperaturschichten in unseren kleinen Tümpeln gibt?
Das ist ausgemachter Blödsinn ... 
Schichten gibt es nur in Naturteichen mit entsprechenden Tiefen ... aber nicht in unseren max. 2m tiefen "Becken".

Und zu dem Thema "wie schafft man 1°C im ganzen Teich". Mein Teich hatte im Winter 2009/2010 nur 0,5°C und zwar überall!
Ohne Filter, ohne Pumpe nur mit einem Blubber. Und der konnte bei einer knapp 40cm dicken Eisschicht diese nicht mehr aufhalten. Selbst mein Teichheizer ist eingefroren!

Wenn der Winter entsprechend kalt ist, kühlt jeder Teich runter ... bis zum Tod der Fische.

Mandy


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (17. Nov. 2011)

*AW: teichfische / ab wann nicht mehr füttern?*

Hi,

wie Mandy schon schrieb kann man ne stabile Wasserschichtung im Gartenteich nicht ernst nehmen. Jedes bischen stärkerer Wind oder Dauerregen reicht schon aus um das geringe Wasservolumen eines normalen Gartenteiches in Bewegung zu setzen und damit alles wieder durcheinander zu wirbeln (erst wenn eine geschlossene Eisdecke vorhanden ist wirds etwas stabiler im Teich - heißt aber nicht das das Wasser in 1-1,2m Tiefe nicht kälter als 4 Grad wird, denn 0 Grad warmes Wasser (Eis) ist immer leichter als 1-4 Grad warmes Wasser, schwimmt also auch wenn es ganz unter nur 1 Grad hat.

Eine stabile Wasserschichtung ist jedenfalls erst ab  4-5m Tiefe anzutreffen:shock


----------



## cpt.nemo (17. Nov. 2011)

*AW: teichfische / ab wann nicht mehr füttern?*

Sag ich doch, daß es da kalt ist.
Und das möchte ich meinen Fischen nicht zumuten. Das geht ganz schön an die Substanz.
Aber mein Teich friert eh nicht mehr zu seit das Haus draufsteht.
Ich hab jetzt knapp 8 Grad Wassertemperatur und die Fisch sind noch ganz schön aktiv.
Da braucht man natürlich auch was zu essen.


----------



## buddler (17. Nov. 2011)

*AW: teichfische / ab wann nicht mehr füttern?*

ja leute---------theorie und praxis
zu dem ausgemachten blödsinn wie so schön von der dame oben zitiert,kann ich nur sagen.............
schon mal in 2,8 meter tiefe gemessen????????
wahrscheinlich nicht,so tief ist dein becken wahrscheinlich nicht.
ich hab einen ca.10000 liter fassenden beckenteil in 2,8 metern tiefe und ort ist ist es stets muckelige 4 grad.
ich könnte ja jetzt auch behaupten,dass es ausgemachter blödsinn ist,dass im entsprechenden winter jeder teich bis zum tod der fische führt.mach ich aber nicht
wenn ich von dort unten kein wasser wegpumpe,bleibt die temperatur auch da unten angenehm für meine tiere
übrigens...............moonlight.............mal was für stille stunden
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netiquette
schönen abend noch


----------



## Moonlight (18. Nov. 2011)

*AW: teichfische / ab wann nicht mehr füttern?*

Danke buddler, werde den link weiterleiten denn mir paßt dieser schuh nicht. außerdem hab ich von 2m geredet. aber __ knoblauchkröte scheint ja meine meinung zu teilen. gleichfalls schönen abend.


----------



## lollo (18. Nov. 2011)

*AW: teichfische / ab wann nicht mehr füttern?*

Hallo,

es gibt sehr wohl Temperaturschichten im Teich. Unzählige User haben hier doch schon ihre Ergebnisse der Messungen in unterschiedlichen Tiefen veröffentlicht.
Es hängt einfach auch damit zusammen, aus welcher Tiefe die Pumpe das Wasser absaugt, und wie es dann wieder eingeleitet wird.

Saugt die Pumpe an der tiefsten Stelle das Wasser ab, und es wird oberhalb der Wasseroberfläche wieder eingeleitet, sieht es ganz anders aus, als ob die Pumpe an höherer Stelle ansaugt. Ich persönliche stelle im Sommer, wenn ich nur mit Badehose im Teich stehe, sehr wohl Temperaturunterschiede fest. (auch messbar)
Meine Pumpe steht nicht an der tiefsten Stelle im Teich, und ich habe somit den Vorteil, dass im Schadensfall der Teich nie ganz leer laufen kann.


----------



## buddler (18. Nov. 2011)

*AW: teichfische / ab wann nicht mehr füttern?*

eigendlich logisch,doch für wenige nicht nachvollziehbardie aufgeführten statistiken der anderen user sind wahrscheinlich alle gefälschtlol
würde man den teich mit der pumpe durchquirlen,würde überall die gleiche temperatur herrschen.da dies im winter allerdings nicht vorkommt,bzw. nicht vorkommen sollte,ergeben sich auch in 2 m tiefen teichen temperaturdifferenzen.
aber egal,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,wers nicht glaubt.........


----------



## Theo (18. Nov. 2011)

*AW: teichfische / ab wann nicht mehr füttern?*

Moin Moin in die Runde .

Meine Fische sind bereits in die Tiefzone (1,30) abgetaucht und verlangen schon seit gut zwei Wochen kein Futter mehr.
Ich habe die recht unterschiedlichen Meinungen mitverfolgt und möchte meine aktuellen Daten an euch weiter reichen.
Ich pumpe zur Zeit noch aus ca 50cm in ein Druckfilter und leite das Wasser auf einen flachen Stein, von wo es zurück in den Teich geht.

Wasser hat direkt am Stein: 3,87C° und in der Tiefzone bei 1,30m 5,46C°
Die Außentemp. liegt z.Z. bei -0,58C°


----------



## grisu112 (18. Nov. 2011)

*AW: teichfische / ab wann nicht mehr füttern?*

Ich füttere seit Anfang November nicht mehr!

Die Fische hatten sich nur sehr langsam in den letzten Wochen auf das Futter "gestürzt"  , deswegen habe ich wie in den letzten Jahren aufgehört zu füttern. Meine Pumpe ist auch seit 2 Wochen nicht mehr angeschlossen. In den nächsten Tagen kommt noch der Eisfreihalter in den Teich und dann war´s das bis ~Ostern.

Fische sind mir bisher nicht gestorben...

Zu den Temperaturunterschieden kann ich nix sagen, mache mir bei den Temperaturen nicht die Füße nass, um das an jeder Stelle im Teich zu messen 

Gruß
Tom


----------



## Theo (18. Nov. 2011)

*AW: teichfische / ab wann nicht mehr füttern?*

Moin Tom.



> mache mir bei den Temperaturen nicht die Füße nass, um das an jeder Stelle im Teich zu messen


Ich brauche auch keinen Neoprenanzug oder dergleichen. 
Die Stelle auf dem Bild ist sehr steil und geht direkt bis an den tiefsten Punkt im Teich. Zum Mesen benutze ich eine Schalteinheit mit zwei sehr langen wasserdichten Meßfühlern.
Im Grunde sind mir die Temp. auch egal aber da hier das Thema ins nieveaulose abrutschte habe ich einfach mal gemessen....und siehe da: Alle diejennigen die von Temperaturzonen und Schichten im Teich sprechen haben Recht! Oder das digitale Feinmeßwerk lügt und ich gehöre auch zu denen die "Blödsinn" schreiben.


----------



## Skopp1 (18. Nov. 2011)

*AW: teichfische / ab wann nicht mehr füttern?*

Hallo,

natürlich ist das Wasser im Winter unten wärmer als oben - und im Sommer oben wärmer als unten. Warum sollten sich die Fische denn wenn es kalt ist nach unten zurückziehen wenn es da nicht wärmer wäre. Meine Kois bekommen seit ca zwei Wochen nichts mehr zu Fressen und die Pumpen sind stillgelegt. Es laufen nur noch die Sprudler, die aber die tiefe (wärmere) Wasserschicht nicht verändern.

schöne Grüße

Sanne


----------



## cpt.nemo (18. Nov. 2011)

*AW: teichfische / ab wann nicht mehr füttern?*

Ich weis jetzt zwar nicht, was für einen Blödsinn ich geredet haben soll.
Aber ich habe auch nur von meinem Teich geredet. Ich habe nur 1 Meter Wassertiefe und da verhält es sich mit den Wassertemperaturen wie oben beschrieben. Wenn die Sonne scheint ist das Wasser an der Oberfläche sogar etwas wärmer.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (18. Nov. 2011)

*AW: teichfische / ab wann nicht mehr füttern?*

Hi Buddler,

auch 2 Grad sind für Fische immer noch wesentlich angenehmer als 0 Grad und deswegen suchen sie dann die unteren "warmen" Regionen auf

Ein kleines Beispiel um mal über die ach so stabilen Wasserschichten im winterlichen Gartenteich nachzudenken

Wenn es, wie behauptet wird, eine dauerhafte stabile Wasserschichtung im Gartenteich gäbe und es deswegen unten am Teichboden nie kälter als 4 Grad werden kann:smoki, muß das zwangsläufig auf jeden Teich zutreffen, (wenn er denn komplett in der Erde eingelassen ist), egal ob der nun 3m tief ist, oder nur 60cm. Folglich kann dann ein 60cm tiefer Teich nie komplett vereisen da er ja unten nie weniger 4 Grad hat  (4 Grad Wasser friert nun mal nicht). Trotzdem war die letzten 3 Winter mein Amphibienteich zu einem massiven Eisbloch geworden, bis zum Boden Eis. Also muß er auch im Bodenbreich in etwas über 60cm auf eine Temperatur von 0 Grad abgekühlt sein, sonst hätte sich da ja kein Eis bilden können)

Ist aber ein sehr komischer Teich den Du da hast, 10.000l und fast 3m tief., folglich kann der ja nur rund 3qm2 Fläche haben. Bei so ner Wassertiefe auf eine winzige Fläche bezogen hat Wind natürlich auch kaum eine Angriffsfläche um das Wasser großartig umzumischen. Reche das Volumen aber mal auf ne Teichfläche von 60-100qm2 um. Das wird dann schon von geringsten Witterungsbedingungen so durchgemischt das da nichts stabil geschichtet wird (bei 10-15cm Tiefe)

Nur mal ne ganz kurze , aber extrem wichtige Frage: 

Wie und wann meßt ihr eure winterlichen Teichtemperaturen, auch wenn es draußen stark schüttet, im Schneesturm, es mit Orkanstärke bläst oder nur mal ab und zu wenns Wetter schön ist (um aussagekräftige Werte zu bekommen muß den Winter über unbedingt 24 Std. am Tag gemessen und in einer Kurve aufgezeichnet werden um beweißen zu können das es eine stabile Wasserschichtung im Teich gibt. Wer das behauptet kann ja mal seine Kurven hier zur Ansicht einstellen. Ich garantiere das es da keine 100prozentig gradlinig durchgehende Kurve gibt - da sind Ausschläge nach oben und unten drin zu sehen

MfG Frank


----------



## buddler (19. Nov. 2011)

*AW: teichfische / ab wann nicht mehr füttern?*

ich denke mal,dass ich mit den 10000 liter gemeint bin.mein teich hat ca.39000 liter.der untere teil des teichs faßt ca.10000 liter.so ist das zu verstehen.also die tiefste stelle ist 2,8 meter.
da unten liegen die koi im winter.da ändert sich nix an der temperatur im winter.hier sieht man den unteren teil im letzten jahr bei der medikamentenbehandlung.der teich hat ca.65 m2.
somit soviel zur beweisführung.


----------



## buddler (19. Nov. 2011)

*AW: teichfische / ab wann nicht mehr füttern?*

die restlichen statistiken hat koi uwe und ulli schon etliche male hier aufgeführt.
alles nachzulesen.


----------



## buddler (19. Nov. 2011)

*AW: teichfische / ab wann nicht mehr füttern?*

sooooo,hab gerade noch mal gesucht.ließ mir ja keine ruhe.hier noch mal ein paar pics,als der teich noch leer war.
bei der bauweise ändert sich nichts an der temperatur.der bereich unten ist konstant auf 4°C im winter.da kann es schneien und frieren so viel es will.
und dir als aufmerksamer leser des forums sind die berichte über die temperaturen im winter mit angefügten statistiken auch sehr bekannt.aber wie gesagt,da könnte man noch tagelang argumentieren.wers nicht glaubt..................................................
gruß jörg


----------



## DbSam (20. Nov. 2011)

*AW: teichfische / ab wann nicht mehr füttern?*

Hi,

ist ja  lustig hier...

Ich könnte da noch folgendes einwerfen:

das hier: Temperaturschichtung
oder das hier: ÖkosystemSee Zirkulation
oder auch hier: Temperaturen der Wasserschichten/
diese Meinung würde ich sogar auch unterschreiben, vor allem die ersten 3 Absätze: Schichtwasser
auch schön zu lesen: Gartenteichfische im Winter
oder das hier: Gartenteich im Winter (unten auf der Seite)

So, angefüttert ist. 
Jetzt hole ich mir noch Chips und Bier, lehne mich zurück und verfolge die virtuelle Temperaturprügelei aus sicherer Distanz.   


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Moonlight (20. Nov. 2011)

*AW: teichfische / ab wann nicht mehr füttern?*

Hey Carsten,

ich werde mich mit Sicherheit nicht virtuell prügeln  ... liegt nicht in meiner Natur 

Aber das was ich mir bisher angeschaut habe von Deinen tollen Links, bestätigt meine Aussage ...

Vielen Dank für die Mühe die Du Dir gemacht hast. Ich hatte auch schon im Netz gesucht, aber wohl die falschen Suchbegriffe eingegeben 

Schönen Sonntag,

Mandy


----------



## buddler (20. Nov. 2011)

*AW: teichfische / ab wann nicht mehr füttern?*

na carsten?!das sind ja mal wissenschaftlich fundierte berichte.besonders hat mir der bericht des gewissen herrn knerr gefallen,top ,kann man da nur sagen
den einzigen brauchbaren bericht liefert noch wiki.und dort find ich das thema winterstagnation doch schon sehr interessant.
deine aussage wird aber dadurch wohl kaum bestätigt,mandy
egal.ist doch alles nur spaß.
gruß jörg


----------



## Moonlight (20. Nov. 2011)

*AW: teichfische / ab wann nicht mehr füttern?*

Doch ... in einem Teich mit Fischen, findet eine regelmäßige Vermischung der unterschiedlichen Temperaturen, schon wegen der Bewegung der Fische, statt ... also wird man dort kaum Schichten finden.
So hab ich es vorhin gelesen ...

Allerdings hatte ich von Anfang an gesagt: in unseren kleinen Tümpeln ...
In einem Gewässer mit mehreren Metern Tiefe mag das stimmen, aber eben nicht in unseren Gartenteichen. 

Und ich weiß auch gar nicht, wieso Du Dich so angegriffen fühlst. Du hast 2,80m in Deinem Teich, freue Dich das Deine Temperatur nicht unter 4°C sinkt. 
Die meisten haben das hier doch gar nicht. Ich lese hauptsächlich 1,10m bis 1,60m. Hier gehts sehr schnell, bis die Temperatur unter 4°C sinkt. 
Auch mein Teich ist nur 1,10m tief ... und meine Erfahrungen hab ich ja schon geschrieben. Wochenlang Temperaturen um -19°C ... da sackt jeder Teich ab ... und meine Fische hatten eben mehr als Glück, dass keiner verendet ist bei 0,5°C Wassertemperatur. Zumal das Wasser da eigentlich schon lange kristallisiert und den Fischen die Kiemen hätten erfrieren müssen ...

Die Wenigen tieferen Teiche hier, brauchen natürlich auch länger bis das Wasser bis unten abgekühlt ist. Das ist doch logisch ... es kühlt nun mal von oben nach unten ab.

Und ich bleibe dabei: ein Gartenteich mit Fischen hat keine Wasserschichten ...
Ein Gartenteich ohne Fische, nur mit Pflanzen und der entsprechenden Tiefe schon eher. Da wirbelt nämlich nichts und niemand die unterschiedlichen Temperaturen durcheinander, so dass die eine gewisse Zeit geschichtet sein mögen.

Und nun magst Du mich als Besserwisserisch oder Unbelehrbar hinstellen ... ist mir vollkommen wurscht Ich nehms ganz locker  ich hab soooo ein dickes Fell 

Mandy


----------



## Koigoldy (20. Nov. 2011)

*AW: teichfische / ab wann nicht mehr füttern?*

Goldfische und andere machen ja dann irgendwie so auf "Sparflamme"(unter +10C),
da verbrauchen sie wenig Energie aber fressen auch nichts.


----------



## DbSam (20. Nov. 2011)

*AW: teichfische / ab wann nicht mehr füttern?*

Hi zusammen,



Moonlight schrieb:


> ...ich werde mich mit Sicherheit nicht virtuell prügeln...



Schade. Und was mach ich jetzt mit der angerissenen Chipstüte?

Ich kann Dich aber beruhigen, Du bist mir nicht 'prügelnd' aufgefallen.



Cool, Jörg hat angebissen... *Chipstütewiederherauskrame* :smoki


buddler schrieb:


> ... das sind ja mal wissenschaftlich fundierte berichte


Wissenschaftlich fundiert? Das hatte ich nirgendwo behauptet.




buddler schrieb:


> besonders hat mir der bericht des gewissen herrn knerr gefallen


Ja, mir auch. 
Dessen Aussage ist genauso fundiert wie diese hier:


buddler schrieb:


> da ändert sich nix an der temperatur im winter.


Und leider findet man keine Messreihe des Hr. Knerr. Aber fast noch mehr wäre ich auf eine Messreihe von Deinem Teich gespannt.


*Stop, Halt!*

Ich möchte hier nicht weiter aufheizen. (Jörg verzeihe bitte. Ich habe aber auch keine Ahnung, warum Du Dich weiter oben so angegriffen fühlst.)


Um mal wieder von den Emotionen herunter zu kommen:
Meine Links waren schon bewusst gewählt und widersprechen sich auch teilweise. 
Die einen schlagen eine Lüfterlösung vor, in einem anderen Link ist man wegen weiterer Auskühlung strikt dagegen.

Was ich sagen will: Das Thema ist komplex, unsere Teiche und deren Bauweise, das Wetter und die Temperaturen sind zu unterschiedlich... Ich glaube man kommt da in 2, 3 oder 5 Beiträgen nicht auf eine allgemeine Lösung und Vorgehensweise.


Ansonsten gilt allgemein: 
Viel Wasservolumen mit dazu relativ kleiner Oberfläche garantiert einen gleichmäßigeren Temperaturverlauf und vermindert große Schwankungen. Und zwar das ganze Jahr über...

Fakt ist, dass hier kein Teich direkt mit einem anderen verglichen werden kann. Man kann einen Teich im Ruhrpott nicht mit einem Teich irgendwo Gebirge vergleichen. 
Ebenso betrifft das Teiche die eher insgesamt 'flacher Bauart' sind. Dort haben die besitzer auch vollkommen andere Erfahrungen, als Besitzer von einem 'Teich mit eingebauter Grube'.




Gruß Carsten

PS:
Ansonsten: Jörg, Steilvorlage top angenommen.  
Da kann ich mich wieder in meinen Zuschauersessel verziehen.  


PS zum Zweiten:
Natur ist doof. 
"Beweisführung":    
ca. 4°C warmes Wasser ist am schwersten, heißes Wasser gefriert in offenen Systemen schneller als kaltes Wasser  (also nicht wirklich, siehe Mpemba-Effekt). 
Oder: Mit dem gleichen Energieeinsatz der benötigt wird um Eis zum tauen zu bewegen (also der Aggregatwechsel), kann man die gleiche Menge Wasser auf 80°C erwärmen und andere Wasser-Kuriositäten...


----------



## RKurzhals (21. Nov. 2011)

*AW: teichfische / ab wann nicht mehr füttern?*

Hallo Carsten,
es geht mir ein wenig so wie Dir - auch ich bin immer mehr irritiert von der Diskussion :?. Unser gemeinsames Ziel ist es doch, den Fischen eine Temperatur über 0°C zu bieten, und gleichzeitig ihnen ausreichend Sauerstoff anzubieten.... .
Bei Temperaturen >0°C sind flache teiche klar im Vorteil (in der "kalten" Jahreszeit, wohlgemerkt ). Haben wir Lufttemperaturen <0°C, dann ist das Thema Gasaustausch bei möglichst wenig Auskühlung eins... .
Dafür gab es hier Vorschläge, die jeder selbst nach eigenen Wünschen umsetzen sollte (in erster Linie unter Beachtung der Ansprüche seiner Tiere). Dass die Ergebnisse unterschiedlich ausfallen, finde ich normal. Nur mal zum Vergleich: unsere Wohnungen heizen wir mit Heizöl, Flüssiggas, Erdgas, Erdwärme oder Abluft - verblüffenderweise mit ähnlichen Kosten! Was ist ein Streit über die Art der Wasserumwälzung im Teich im Winter dagegen wert?


----------

